# CONSULT III



## rockcrete (Jan 15, 2007)

Here's something that may be useful for owners of grey market R35's, you can order your own proper Consult III which is supposed to work for ALL 2007 and newer Nissan's.

I haven't checked the pricing, but this is the official version.

It wouldn't actually even surprise me if you can change the language on the displays with it - you can on Toyotas!

Overview


----------



## R35NZ (Mar 18, 2008)

So Consult III works on all Nissans 07 and up aye. 

My dealer told me they have to buy an expensive GTR update for their Consult III. But of course I did wonder if he was talking S*** because mine is a Grey Import. 

He said "I can plug it in but Nissan NZ told us it will cause more problems than it will fix"


----------



## rockcrete (Jan 15, 2007)

I think the US has laws about providing service tools to anyone else that wants them which is why anybody can buy Consult III off that website (or any other Nissan specific service tool).

As I understand it with the R35, they are all OBD II which we have been dealing with here in NA since 1995. It's actually a very good system, and just reading the codes from it is a passive activity (you can't screw anything up).

There are all manner of aftermarket OBD II code readers on the market here for under $100 that allows you to read and clear engine codes, and they don't screw anything up.

There are also, all kinds of aftermarket tuners available that are essentially scan tools that swap the stock program out of your computer and even let you adjust various parameters manually (ie: shift points, fan on/off temp, gear ratios, tire size, etc, etc).

A lot of the R35's systems are pretty much the same as those on other Nissan's, and anything that is different, it will just simply just not allow you to access without the "R35 update" which you should be able to download directly from Nissan in the very near future if you own a Consult III (the on sale date is very close in North America).
Nissan Publications

I don't think it will be too long until somebody more knowledgable than me (and with access to an R35) comes along and solves all these mysteries.


----------



## R35NZ (Mar 18, 2008)

So you reckon I can remove my tire error code with Consult III?


----------



## rockcrete (Jan 15, 2007)

Should be able to. According to the US Infiniti site I went to, tire shops are even able to clear the errors from the system.

You can't tell me that Nissan designed a completely new R35 specific tire pressure monitoring system for the R35 that works in just the same way as their other models.

Ever since OBD II came out, the automakers have been warning that nobody should touch or tamper with their systems or all hell will break loose.

We're 13 years in to OBD II here with no problems.........

I gaurantee that my $99 code reader I have here will plug into your R35 and read (and clear) all your engine codes - it just won't let me access your body control module (BCM) where all the non-engine related data is as that stuff is all manufacturer specific.

BCM's are a load of garbage as far as I'm concerned. If you take a late model Chevy pickup that came from the factory without fog lamps and install the factory switch and fog lamps (using the existing wiring). You cannot turn them on unless you go to the dealership and pay them to "enable" the fog lamps in the BCM for you (which they're not really supposed to do.......).


----------



## rockcrete (Jan 15, 2007)

Just reading some more - apparently Mines claims to have cracked the R35 ECM codes, and apparently many Rays wheels are compatible with the OEM tire pressure sensors.

I'm pegging that one of your sensors may be damaged. Were you able to pull the code from the system by grounding the plug in that link I posted yesterday?


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

the consult III update is









$50!


Dealers....


The unit is a laptop, cable and software and costs around $6000 US


----------



## R35NZ (Mar 18, 2008)

Was too scared to do anything like that. I don't know what I'm doing. I know someone out of town with Consult III that isn't a Nissan dealer who would plug it in for me I'm sure as long as I took responsibility for the fact it may F it.


----------



## rockcrete (Jan 15, 2007)

Plugging in and reading codes shouldn't cause any harm.

If the software is all different, the worst it should do is tell you it can't communicate with it.

The Nissan dealers are just scared of how much trouble they'll get into from Nissan if they help you out.

In Canada, most of the manufacturers have ordered the dealerships to refuse to sell parts to the owners of any grey imports (even if it's something they have on the shelf). Their excuse is that the cars are different and not intended for this market, and anything they do may affect the safety, blah, blah, blah.......

OBD II is a great system from a tuners perspective, it gives you endless tunability over everything. Aftermarket computers for late model vehicles are non-existant in North America - the only people with PFC's are owners of grey import GT-R's!

On Corvettes and the like, you can completely customise the tune and dynamics of the traction and stability control if you want to.


----------



## R35NZ (Mar 18, 2008)

Sweet, well have just called these people and they are doing a check to see if they can plug it in. Will get back to me soon.


----------



## R35NZ (Mar 18, 2008)

This company just got back to me and told me they can't do it as Nissan said it may blow their computer. Bastards.


----------



## rockcrete (Jan 15, 2007)

Blow their computer....... a likely story.......

I'd suggest contacting any of the tuners in Japan and asking them what they are doing with them.

You may even be able to get a full Japanese version of Consult III anyway, that would be gauranteed to work and an excellent investment for any shop wanting to specialise in R35's........

Mines is rumoured to know their way around the R35 computer quite well.

I would try and get Nissan to give that story in writing too, so when it is disproved, there is written documentation of them outright lying.


----------



## rockcrete (Jan 15, 2007)

I'm actually going to talk to my local Nissan dealere tomorrow about Consult and the R35, because I would assume they've had some training by now as the cars go on sale in June, and they won't be getting scare tactics about grey market cars blowing up their computers here or anything (you can't get them - except from the US - and those are pretty much identical).


----------



## R35NZ (Mar 18, 2008)

Oh great that'd be good if you could.

Cheers.


----------



## rockcrete (Jan 15, 2007)

I just emailed Sean Morris, he has had JDM R35's plugged into US Consult with ZERO problems, he says the NZ Nissan dealer should be able to reset the light for you no problem (or diagnose the problem and replace the offending sensor if that's what's needed).


----------



## Auto Reign (May 5, 2009)

Thank you rockcrete for the information on Consult-III and Nissan Publications.


----------

